# Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Ausführliche Trailer-Analyse



## Matthias Dammes (8. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Ausführliche Trailer-Analyse* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Ausführliche Trailer-Analyse


----------



## Scholdarr (8. April 2016)

Ach, Matthias, du alter Nerd... 

Angry Joe hat (natürlich) auch ein Reaction Video zum Trailer gemacht, fällt mir gerade auf. Ich lasse mich da aber lieber überraschen. Ich will mir nicht schon von vorn herein alles spoilern lassen...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ach, Matthias, du alter Nerd...



Und stolz drauf.


----------



## darnadarna01 (8. April 2016)

... euer ernst? wieviel habt ihr denn gekriegt dass die typen da auftreten dürfen? ich erwarte eh keine 1a Reportage... aber das ist ja unter dem Niveau eines Kindergartens... lach mir'n ast.


----------



## darnadarna01 (8. April 2016)

achso... hier wird gelöscht was Kritik sein könnte!?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. April 2016)

darnadarna01 schrieb:


> ... euer ernst? wieviel habt ihr denn gekriegt dass die typen da auftreten dürfen? ich erwarte eh keine 1a Reportage... aber das ist ja unter dem Niveau eines Kindergartens... lach mir'n ast.



Was genau ist denn dein Problem?
Das einzige was ich hier bisher auf Niveau eines Kindergartens sehe, ist diese unkonstruktive Kritik.


----------



## darnadarna01 (8. April 2016)

also was ist hier kein kindergarten in dem beitrag? nicht nur dass die (nennen wir sie mal) moderatoren völlig unbeholfen sind und gefühlt nicht mal (so macht's den anschein) 18 jahre alt sind, machen sie auch den anschein, das ganze Thema (star wars) nicht wirklich zu kennen. also das schockiert mich fast ein bisschen. war früher ein verlässlicher Käufer eures Magazins. hab mir gedacht ich probiers mal wieder... aber - (tut mir leid) rtl2 Niveau.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. April 2016)

Ich sehe noch immer keine handfesten Argumente.
Stattdessen wirfst du nur mit Beleidungen gegen Personen, die du gar nicht kennst, um dich.
Erstaune mich doch mal mit deinem angeblich so viel besseren Star Wars-Wissen.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. April 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich sehe noch immer keine handfesten Argumente.
> Stattdessen wirfst du nur mit Beleidungen gegen Personen, die du gar nicht kennst, um dich.
> Erstaune mich doch mal mit deinem angeblich so viel besseren Star Wars-Wissen.



+ Wissen um die deutsche Groß- und Kleinschreibung und Zeichensetzung, bitte


----------



## DentonJC (8. April 2016)

Super Trailer. Ich freu' mich auf den Film.

Also für mich ist der imperiale Offizier in dem Trailer ganz klar Großmoff Tarkin. 

Dazu braucht man sich die Figur doch nur ansehen, die Ähnlichkeit kann eigentlich kein Zufall sein. Die Argumente mit der falschen Uniform sind eher unerheblich. Tarkin wird nicht schon immer Großmoff gewesen sein. Storytechnisch kann man ihn diesbezüglich ja auch wunderbar mit Taten einführen, die ihm zur Erhebung zum Großmoff zur Fertigstellung des Todessterns qualifizieren...
Zudem ist der noch sehr aktuelle Roman Tarkin einer der wenigen, die offiziell zum neuen SW-Kanon gehören und dieser ist in der Zeit der Erstellung/Planung des neuen Films entstanden. Tarkin ist auch ein wichtiger Charakter in der Zeit der Klon-Kriege, die ebenfalls Teil des offiziellen neuen Kanons sind.
Ich hatte zwar nicht viel von der angeblich neu etablierten SW-Story-Wächter-Abteilung erwartet, aber wenn es diese wirklich gibt, dann würde ich einer solchen zutrauen mit dem Tarkin Roman den Anfang gemacht zu  haben, Tarkin als Charakter für zukünftige Filme auf- oder auszubauen.

Natürlich kann ich falsch liegen. Dann hätten sich die Autoren aber eine Menge Story-Tiefgang entgehen lassen...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. April 2016)

DentonJC schrieb:


> Dazu braucht man sich die Figur doch nur ansehen, die Ähnlichkeit kann eigentlich kein Zufall sein. Die Argumente mit der falschen Uniform sind eher unerheblich. Tarkin wird nicht schon immer Großmoff gewesen sein.



Er war in der alten Republik Vize-Gouverneur, danach Captain in der Imperial Navy.
Nachdem er in seinem ersten Einsatz für das Imperium ein Massaker angerichtet hat, wird er vom Imperator direkt zum Großmoff befördert.
Dazu passt der zu sehende Charakter in viellerlei Hinsicht nicht.
Das Rangabzeichen ist ein völlig falsches, sowohl für einen Capain, als auch für einen Großmoff.
Dazu dann halt noch die Farbe der Uniform.
Komplett weiß ist in der Regel den Großadmirälren vorbehalten und wie in diesem Fall Weiß mit schwarzer Hose ist der imperiale Geheimdienst.
Das passt vorne und hinten nicht zusammen, um Tarkin zu sein.
Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass sie so wenig auf Kontinuität achten, um solche Dinge unter den Tisch fallen zu lassen.
Tarkin hätte man auch in seiner üblichen grauen Uniform und mit den richten Rangabzeichen episch darstellen können.

Das ist übrigens Tarkin in Star Wars Rebels:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bereits hier ist er Großmoff und die Serie spielt derzeit 5 Jahre vor A New Hope.
Außerdem sieht er auch hier schon deutlich älter aus, als der Charakter im Trailer.
Immerhin spielt Rogue One nur ein Jahr vor A New Hope. Tarkin ist in der Zeit also nicht viel jünger als in der alten Filmen.


----------



## KiIlBiIl (8. April 2016)

ok, schöner Trailer! Aber hat das auch was mit dem Film Star Warst Episode IIV zu tun? So als Star Wars Laie... Dachte da sollte es eine Fortsetzung von geben? Jetzt spielt das ganze aber "vor" Episode I oder?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. April 2016)

KiIlBiIl schrieb:


> ok, schöner Trailer! Aber hat das auch was mit dem Film Star Warst Episode IIV zu tun? So als Star Wars Laie... Dachte da sollte es eine Fortsetzung von geben? Jetzt spielt das ganze aber "vor" Episode I oder?



Nein, das hat nichts mit der Episoden-Serie der Hauptfilme zu tun.
Das ist der erste einer Reihe von sogenannten Anthology-Filmen. 
Das heißt die stehen für sich und erzählen eigene Handlungsstränge.
Episode VIII kommt erst Ende 2017 in die Kinos.
Rogue One spiel ungefähr 1 Jahr vor Episode IV: A New Hope.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. April 2016)

Man könnte es auch einfach klassisch als Spin-Off bezeichnen.


----------



## KiIlBiIl (9. April 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nein, das hat nichts mit der Episoden-Serie der Hauptfilme zu tun.
> Das ist der erste einer Reihe von sogenannten Anthology-Filmen.
> Das heißt die stehen für sich und erzählen eigene Handlungsstränge.
> Episode VIII kommt erst Ende 2017 in die Kinos.
> Rogue One spiel ungefähr 1 Jahr vor Episode IV: A New Hope.




Alles klar, das erklärt das natürlich! Danke Dir!


----------



## Enisra (9. April 2016)

Nicht zu vergessen kennt man Tarkin, welcher von jemand anderen als Peter Cushing gespielt schon aus EP.3
Und in der berühmten Konferenzraumszene auch andere Figuren in weißer Uniform wie Wulf Yularen, dessen Name es zumindest in den Canon durch Clone Wars geschaft hat und wohl auch dem Canon entsprechend auch dem ISB angehört, siehe Admiral Wullf Yularen | StarWars.com

Und es würde auch Sinn machen wenn sich das imperiale Sicherheitsbüro damit beschäftigt

Btw.:
Bei der AT-AT Szene musste ich an etwas denken: Empire at War!
Die Mission um die X-Wing zu stehlen sieht dann doch recht ähnlich aus, abseits davon dass es vielleicht Zeitlich kompliziert werden könnte, aber nja

Alternativ: Dantooine, ein etablierter Name und auch wenn der Planet als Grasland in den Spielen zu sehen war muss das ja auch nichts bedeuten, u.a. auch einfach deswegen weil Planeten doch mehr als 1 Biom haben


----------



## DentonJC (9. April 2016)

Ja, in Anbetracht dessen, dass auch SW-Rebels offizieller Kanon sein soll, dann sollte der mysteriöse Imperiale wohl nicht Tarkin sein... Der Imperiale Geheimdienst spielte ja zumindest im EU eine große Rolle und sollte endlich in den Filmen eingeführt werden...

-und dennoch wer das EU nahezu komplett aus der SW-Kontinuität streicht, dem traue ich auch zu, auf die Kontinuität zwischen real-Filmen und Zeichentrick (für junge Altersstufen) keinen allzu großen Wert zu legen. 
Daher trotz der Widersprüche, wäre ich jetzt nicht mehr überrascht, wenn man uns hier doch Tarkin präsentiert. Bei einem Film, der die Beschaffung der Todessternpläne zum Thema hat,  ist ein Auftauchen des Befehlshabers der Kampfstation schon recht wahrscheinlich. Vor allem weil man ihn schon kennt.


----------



## Enisra (9. April 2016)

DentonJC schrieb:


> -und dennoch wer das EU nahezu komplett aus der SW-Kontinuität streicht, dem traue ich auch zu, auf die Kontinuität zwischen real-Filmen und Zeichentrick (für junge Altersstufen) keinen allzu großen Wert zu legen.



nein, das ist falsch o_O
das ist eine Fehlinterpretation des ganzen Legacy-EUs, dabei gibt es klare Äußerungen dazu, stellt doch keine komischen Thesen auf


----------

